# ITB's Group Buy if interested



## accurate Injection (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a Better 3D Model of the Extrudabody RB26DETT Conversion! If we could get a Group buy of 10 Pre-sold we would build the the entire set-up as pictured. It would be a bolt on to the RB26DETT manifold! Trust me it would be very economical!

Thread from Hybrid Z Site: Scroll down to the Bottom for Pictures and info! ITB's with a twist - Page 3 - HybridZ

Few Advantages is has over Stock ITB's:
1. Throttle Shafts/Plates have a total cross section of 6mm "When Open" compared to the stocks 9.5mm, when Closed 8mm vs 9.5mm stock. This will free up flow in the ITB itself!
2. Makes Stagged Injection Easy for High HP Street Cars!
3. Can be upgraded to 50mm ITB's at a later date, if needed/Wanted!
4. 4" or 100mm ID Main Plenum Opening. Will flow more than a Q45 90mm TB Set-up if the motor can use it!
5. Recessed Airhorns in the Plenum!
6. Injectors can be mounted over or Under the ITB's!
7. Completely Anodized Clear and RED for the Show Crowd too!
8. Cool Factor above and beyond Stock Set-up! 



















Note: 3 ITB's are shown with injectors pointed up and 3 are Down to show how they can be Mounted either way! 

Kevin


----------

